# Should I confront my friends?!?



## calvinc (Mar 10, 2010)

I have been taking road trips with this group of friends every summer (about 6 of them) for a few years. This year I was excluded and never invited. In fact I didn't even know that they were on a trip until they updated their facebook statuses. 

Considering all the planning and coordination involved, I am pretty sure they didn't just simply forget to invite me. 

My questions are:

1) Should I confront them or play dumb?
2) Should I even hang out with this group of friends anymore? I would think that by excluding someone deliberately is an obvious hint that they don't want that person in the group anymore. Would I appear clueless and stupid if I hang out with them again?

Thanks for all your wisdom and advice


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

Like you said, they obviously didn't want you to go. Now the good and the bad. The main question is "why?". Maybe they're doing something that you wouldn't like, ie skydiving, 420 at night...etc. That's highly unlikely. What's more likely, is they never regarded you as a 'close' friend. You were one of those secondary friends that they casually invited to casual things...like to the bar...movies...play sports..etc.

Either way, confront them. See what they say. It might not turn out as bad as you thought it would. You could even tell them that you regarded them as closer friends. The worst that can happen is that you'll need to make some new friends and your old friends just weren't worth it.

Like what I say everyday: Being embarassed is a sign that you're human.


----------



## calvinc (Mar 10, 2010)

I think you are right about the secondary friends. I used to be relatively close to one of the people in the group. The rest are his friends. But my friend and I have drifted apart a bit over the last few years.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

1+++ i would do the same


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

whats with confronting friend? just ask them how trip went, was it as good as previous year...because this year you weren't there, maybe they'll tell you so you'll have some idea...maybe its a couple thing, dont be all upset.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

^ maybe they feel you didn't chip in equally...we don't know...don't go all guns blazing just yet...


----------



## calvinc (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok I asked one of the girls in the group.

My friend said it was thrown together quickly.But with hotel booking and coordinating each other's schedule, it definitely didn't happen spontaneously. In the past, they would plan the trips weeks ahead.

Then she said they only had one car. The one car explanation doesn't really make sense because they know I have a car as well. 

So what now? Accept and believe it. Or accept and move on? 

Thanks guys.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Accept and move on.

Friends drift apart and like you said you were only are close to one of them.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

take it eeeeasy maaaaan, just have a good time with friends...don't be too dramatic.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I say move on, Friends come an go, especially these days. it's very easy to meet new and exciting people. If they truly are your friends, they would have taken you, spontaneous or not 1 car or not, etc etc, close knit friends, always stay together. If they call you and invite you out, never hurts to accept. But do not get yourself worked up

Sorry if this sounds harsh.


----------

